# Please pray for Schatzi



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I took Schatzi to her first vet visit since she came home and the news isn't very good :smcry: 
Besides being overweight, the vet suspects she might have cushings disease :smcry: 
I had noticed that Schatzi drinks an excessive amount of water (3-4 human cereal bowls a day) and also pees a lot. He did a urine test to rule out diabetes and other things. Well he noticed that her urine isn't concentrated when it comes out and she seems to fit all the symptoms of cushings disease to a t :smcry: 
He's now sending her urine out to a lab to do one of the test for cushings (the name was something with adh or something) and I should know in a few days. If it comes out negative then she definetly doesn't have it but if it comes out positive then he'll have to do further testing to make sure she really has it. I'm hoping my vet is just being overly cautious and nothing is wrong with her.
Please just keep her in your prayers. I can't imagine what I would do if something were to happen to one of my sweet babies.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH NO! You and Schatzi will certainly have my prayers! Did I miss something? Where did this come from?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I sure hope she'll be OK. If she is drinking and peeing that much, something is going on.

Thoughts and prayers are with Schatzi.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

> OH NO! You and Schatzi will certainly have my prayers! Did I miss something? Where did this come from?[/B]


Thank you. Schatzi was my first maltese. I got her 5 years ago. But when I went off to college my mom didn't think it was fair for Schatzi to be home alone all day so she gave her to an elderly lady under the understanding that I would get her back once she is unable to take care of her anymore. Lately the lady has been really sick so I'm keeping Schatzi for a few months and once she gets better I will keep her half the week and she will have her the other half of the week.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope she will be okay soon. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

gosh I'm so sorry. I will keep Schatzi in my prayers and I will be watching for a update hugs to you


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she does have Cushing's, ask your vet about Trilostane. It is safer than the lysodren that was previously the standard for treatment. 

BTW, Cushing's disease will not alter her lifespan. The symptoms (excessive thirst/urination, increased liver values, panting, etc.) decrease with treatment.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Prayers and hugs for You and Schatzi.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh no I am so sorry to hear this, poor Schatzi and poor you too :grouphug: 
I hope all turns out to be ok for her poor baby :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

First, don't panic! Though not good to jump the gun till you actually know for sure if Cushings or not...but want to tell you I know many many pooches with it and they do fine. Even know several with both diabetes and and cushings and though a bit more challenging.. that have managed their babies well and the pooches live happy lives!
I have lots of info for you if indeed it is Cushings... so let me know if you need it. 
I know when Missy was dx with diabetes I freaked! Then found it wasn't the dire-disease I thought it was and in fact she did fantastically... just had to get the right protocol and stick to it.... I feel it's much the same with Cushings.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I think the worst part is not knowing. I'll be praying and sending cyber hugs.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Schatzi is in my prayers... I know how it feels to be waiting for answers. rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Hugs and Prayers for You and Schatzi :grouphug:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Thank you so much everybody! 
It's so nice to know that so many people have their fingers crossed for my little baby. :smcry: The worst part is waiting......

Terry- thank you. I hope I won't need it but if I do, I'll let you know.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hugs and prayers for you and Schatzi. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 's and rayer: rayer: 's and positive thoughts to you and Schatzi. A diagnosis will at least give you some answers, and a place to start as far as treatment, if necessary.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Prayers for Schatzi rayer: rayer: . I do hope there's nothing seriously wrong. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Schatzi. Sending prayers and good thoughts for her. :grouphug: Keep us updated.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I will pray for Schatzi-poor bub!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope she will be alright.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

rayer: for Schatzi

and we will cross our fingers and paws too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just want you to know I'm praying rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We're praying very hard for Schatzi. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be thinking about you and Schatzi and sending good wishes your way. I had a german shepherd with cushings. He was on a drug called anapril (I think I got the name correct.). He died a year ago ( and I still miss him sooo much!) , but he was 15 and had other health issues. I agree with the other posters that cushings is manageable. Best of luck to you and Schatzi.
Debbie


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Poor baby! I will keep you guys in my T & P's!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry about this. I know how excited you were about finally having Schatzi with you again. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Prayers and hugs going out to you and Schatzi. :grouphug: rayer: Please keep us updated on her progress and what the vet finds!!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

-------Small update-----

Well, the news is not good at all :smcry: her test's came back and they did not come back negative for cushings :smcry: (that particular urine test will not give a positive result. If it's not negative then the chances of having it are great and you have to do further testing). The vet said that he's almost certain that she has it. So now we have to do the next test which is the ACTH response test. I guess this one will confirm that she definetly has it :smcry: :smcry: She's going to have to stay at the vets for half the day while they run the tests :smcry: I really don't know how to handle this..... I just want to hold her tight and tell her that everything will be okay.....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> -------Small update-----
> 
> I just want to hold her tight and tell her that everything will be okay.....[/B]


Oh hon, I know this is very scarey for you...as I said I was terrified when Missy was dx with diabetes.... even more so when she was dx with cancer. .. (the 'normal' prognosis for that was horrible!) well lo and behold NEITHER was the cause of her demise! 

Getting a dx of any disease, chronic or otherwise, is terribly stressful! I just advise that you learn as much as you can...BUT don't go into brain overlaod!! you'll drive yourself nuts and absorb little. take it one day at a time. In the begining it is stressful... but once you get the proper protocol of treatment you'll see thngs aren't as bad as anticipated.
So yes, hold her tight and tell her everything will be Ok....because I think it WILL!!


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

> I took Schatzi to her first vet visit since she came home and the news isn't very good :smcry:
> Besides being overweight, the vet suspects she might have cushings disease :smcry:
> I had noticed that Schatzi drinks an excessive amount of water (3-4 human cereal bowls a day) and also pees a lot. He did a urine test to rule out diabetes and other things. Well he noticed that her urine isn't concentrated when it comes out and she seems to fit all the symptoms of cushings disease to a t :smcry:
> He's now sending her urine out to a lab to do one of the test for cushings (the name was something with adh or something) and I should know in a few days. If it comes out negative then she definetly doesn't have it but if it comes out positive then he'll have to do further testing to make sure she really has it. I'm hoping my vet is just being overly cautious and nothing is wrong with her.
> Please just keep her in your prayers. I can't imagine what I would do if something were to happen to one of my sweet babies. [/B]



I hope it all turns out well. This is the way Bailey's condtion started, exactly. She was neg for everything and all functions were normal. The only thing is her calcium level was slightly elevated. Just some advise if they can't seem to find it, and her CA levels are high, ask them to do a blood panel that has Ionized CA, Parathyroid hormone and one other thing I am not sure of. But that is finally, how they diagnosed Bailey's condtion. She has had surgery and is doing well. This was just this past Oct. I will pray for you guys, and good luck.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that you and Schatzi are going thru this, you both will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

here is a hug for you :grouphug: I'll keep you in my prayers rayer:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Will be keeping Schatzi in my prayers....


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

:grouphug: Hoping Schatzi is alright.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I will keep both of you in my thoughts. I have a tiny bit of experience with what you are going through. Cushings may not be a good thing to have, but it is better than some of the alternatives. Try and keep a positive outlook and know that you will get lots of support here. Please keep us informed as you will be doing a service to all who love Maltese. I will continue to hope for the best possible outcome.......


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:smcry: Oh no

I hope you everything turns out good :grouphug:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

******Another small update*******

Just incase anyone wanted to know what was going on with Schatzi, here's another update.
Her results came back for the ACTH response test, and as i thought they're pretty bad. A cortisol level of 22 means definite cushings and she has a level of 21.9  
So now the next step is an ultrasound of her internal organs which we'll have to go to a specialist for.
This little bugger is turning into a very expensive little bugger :blush: Do you think anyone is looking to hire a maltese? maybe she can work at the post office in the "stamp licking" department :smrofl: 
(sorry I know my attempt at humor wasn't very funny but under the circumstances it wasn't THAT bad was it?) :wacko1:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am sorry to hear this and will keep you in Schatzi in my prayers. 

rayer: 

Ginny


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Just think, if you hadn't gotten Schatzi back, the health issues may have REALLY escalated. At least now you can help her!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> ******Another small update*******
> 
> Just incase anyone wanted to know what was going on with Schatzi, here's another update.
> Her results came back for the ACTH response test, and as i thought they're pretty bad. A cortisol level of 22 means definite cushings and she has a level of 21.9
> ...


They aren't pretty "bad". She is right on the mark, so now they have to do more testing to make sure. You joke is very cute. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Still thinking about you.
Tina


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know this all sounds so terrible and I agree none of us wants our pooches to have ANYTHING wrong but I think you'll be surprise how cushings isn't as dire as it sounds.... just need a "plan' for treatment and then go on enjoying your baby enjoying life.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: Thanks for the update!!


----------

